# Hi there



## nexxo (Sep 15, 2008)

Just to say "hello".

Hope to post more in future


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 15, 2008)

hi welcome to the best site you will find hope to hear some more from you


----------



## Trevor (Sep 15, 2008)

nexxo said:


> Just to say "hello".
> 
> Hope to post more in future


Welcome nexxo to the mad house and never mind you hope to post more in future as there is no time like the present just tell us something about yourself, that usually get the ball rolling.
Good luck mate.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Nexxo, how goes it ?


----------



## Belgian (Sep 15, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome Nexxo,
If they can overcome this belgian overhere, they stand everybody !. This is really a broadminded bunch of (healthy and harmless) lunatics here.  And they give sound advise too 
But you'll see, you will get a bunch of friends you never saw before. Keep posting on this fantastic site. 
Cheers
(your foreign office on the continent )


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 18, 2008)

*welcome*

Hi nexxo

Just join in the fun, new points of view always welcome

Weez


----------



## hunter0f2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi & welcome --- All people welcome... Lots of good info on here!!!


----------

